# Help needed for idea's to raise money



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm a member of golden retriever rescue cymru, each year some of the agricultural shows allow us a stand, we do raffles, bric a brac and a kiddy tombola, we've found the kiddy's tombola to be a great hit, there's a prize every time even though it's just some think small. good luck


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks any idea's are most welcome.

Maggie


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Canine first aide kits! I believe the American Red Cross here in the US is coming with a few kits to RR. I know I can make my own and so could a bunch of volunteers at your event, but I'm too lazy! There is a company who also donated a kit to be raffled off.

If you can get donations of dog toys, maybe hang them on a giving tree with a dog's photo that is in need of help, and sell them for a small fee.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Maybe a nice picture of a golden framed and matted. Or a big gift basket with lots of goodies like treats,toys,foods and some gift certificates. I will think of some other things and get back with you. To bad I am not on your side of the pond. I would love to go to that.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Can you get a groomer to donate a 'spa day' for a dog, to be raffled off? Or a petsitting or doggy day care service to donate a free day? And I love the 'giving tree' idea, too.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Start contacting business now. It's amazing how many will help.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for the idea's i will let you know how it goes.
I could not get back to thank you till today as we have been busy replacing parts of the fence that Charlie bless her wrecked and trying to sort the garden a bit were she thinks she is Charlie Dimock !!!! for those that don't know Charlie who is a lady is a gardner !!!!!
I am dreading next weekend when we start decorating !!!! our bedroom.

Maggie


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Doggy Tombola has always been a big money raiser - pet shops/people donate various items from grooming equipment, food etc. Good Luck


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Silent auctions do very well. If you can get some prizes donated by business, like a radio/cassette player, or a Golden Retriever couch throw, etc. Then you put them on display with a sheet in front of them. People come along and make a bid by writing it down. Say I bid 10 pounds on the throw. Then someone else comes along and bids $15. When the time is up, before the show is over or some people might miss it, the highest bid wins.

They have to put their name and phone number for the bid, in case you do have to contact them later.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Silent auctions do work, too! The pasta event for RR went very well. There was also a silent auction. 

I don't usually take part in silent auctions, but I did this time. Depending on who attends some of us don't always get to win a bid! LOL I went to a silent auction my niece helped organize for a private school. The people who won all the bids were the same people who donated funds to build the new school gym.  

50/50's work well, too. You just have to be sure they are allowed in your area.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Your dogs are gorgeous! Some great ideas on here, I will definitely use some of those in the future. I live in Nashville so getting country celebs to participate helps us alot, maybe some local celebs would be willing to help you out?? Just a thought..

Nicole


----------

